# Software?



## Incrtalent (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll admit it right up front; I'm mathematically challenged.  I would like to find a way, (if possible) of obtaining some software that will allow me to enter invoices for my supplies that will help me break down my fixed costs for producing my products.  I'd also like to find a program that will help me keep track of my inventory and supplies: i.e., if I have 100 bottles and put 5 lotions into inventory, I would need to reorder 5 lotion bottles, 5 pumps, etc., etc.  

I know.  It sounds ridiculous.  But there may come a day when I will be doing greater volumn and counting or setting my "almost empty" fragrances on the kitchen counter just won't cut it!

Any ideas?


----------



## Becky (Aug 28, 2007)

I use Soapmaker. It has a recipe database & lye calculator & recipe qualities graph, that I spend hours playing with, trying to get the best results that I can.

It also has 'My Shelf', which is your inventory & stock control. As your supplies come in, you enter the details into the database - what it is, how much you got, what was the cost, how are you breaking the cost down (eg - 10 lotion bottles will be entered as 10 items, whereas 1 kilo of coconut oil can be entered either as 1 kilo or 1000 grams). It comes with a pre-set list of base oils & SAP values, and it is very easy to add new oils & additive ingredients.

Using the 'My Shelf' function also allows the program to give you a cost per batch of whatever you make, and per portion (you can set the portion size to whatever you choose)

When you make a batch of soap / lotion / etc, you can click on the 'Make Batch' button. This will deduct the ingredients from your shelf, and warn you if you have insufficient of something in the database. This way, you know how much of everything you have in stock, just by looking at the 'My Shelf' window.

If you use the 'Make Batch' function, it then puts your products into the 'My Products' section of the database. This is a record of everything you have made, how much it cost, etc. You can use this window to make notes on the particular batch - 'Made for Donetta's birthday basket' - how many you have sold / used / given away and therefore how many you have left. It also records what date a batch was made, and therefore how many days of curing time is left. (this is something that you can set to personal preference)

Soapmaker is available from http://www.soapmaker.ca/SMhome.htm

To get the inventory management part of the program, you need Soapmaker Professional, at a cost of $69.00. You can download a free 30-day trial of it from the website. 

I personally love it, I spend hours a week playing with it, trying out new recipes, trying out new ways of managing stuff with it.


----------



## Incrtalent (Aug 28, 2007)

*Fabulous!*

The program sounds fabulous!  My only question would be--would this work for M & P?  I am only doing M & P, along with lotions, mists, scrubs, butters, and salts.

If it would, then this is definitely something I need to check out!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 28, 2007)

Dan make spreadsheets thingys you can get at soapies supplies. I have never used them but they are very ppular & have been around for MANY years.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks like you can  download a free trial, I just did. as for  M&P, you should be anle to make it suited to any recipe, lotion, scrub, etc.


----------



## Becky (Aug 29, 2007)

When entering a new option, you select soap, liquid soap or non-soap. I use it for every item that I make. For your melt & pour soaps, you could add the base to either the base oils or the additives section of the 'My Shelf' function.

While it means that the soap qualitys graph may not accurately reflect how hard, lathering or moisturising your soap will be, you will still be able to use all other functions of the program.


----------

